# I was gifted two weapons yesterday. What do you know about them?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We were visiting with friends yesterday evening. They know I collect military weapons, so they gave me two foreign weapons as a gift. Since I collect US military arms, I don't much about what I was given. So, I thought I'd ask you all what you can tell me. Here they are:

Lee-Enfield No.4, Mark II rifle that is completely drenched in cosmoline. This weapon includes its bayonet (also covered in cosmoline.

Browning FN Model 1922 pistol. This weapon has Nazi markings.

Can anyone give me any insights into what I was given? (And, yes I know, google is my friend. Just looking for personal experiences and/or first hand knowledge.) 

Thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Find a container large enough to hold the barreled action of the Enfield and allow you to submerge it in diesel fuel or mineral spirits. Use an air compressor or aquarium pump and some small tubing to create bubbles in the fluid that will generate enough currents to wash away the cosmoline. 

It can be done without the bubbles but it will take longer, although it may take 24-48 hours either way, depending on if the cosmoline has hardened.

A piece of 4" PVC with glue on cap at one end and a threaded cap at the other makes good container that can be used vertically. A couple of holes in the threaded cap lets you feed in the hose and let's air escape but you won't lose too much to evaporation.

A small lidded bucket works good for smaller parts or entire handguns.

Blow them off with an air hose after soaking and they will generally be as good as new.

Or you could do like we did at the gunshop sometimes with the SKS rifles that were so heavily coated we just took them to a carwash and blasted it off with the hose first 

Somebody gave you some nice gifts 

This site may tell you when and where the FN was madeL
http://www.olarmyjoel.com/Virtual Arms Room/browning 1922.htm


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you will like this article http://www.chuckhawks.com/lee-enfield_last_rifle.htm

it is very likely that that cosmoline is the original the gun was packed in at the factory , the #4 MKII was a post WWII gun 

they were sold to the US and Canadian civilian markets when the brits they didn't want to store them any more


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Nice gift !


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

BFF and GCP, thanks for the links. I'll have to spend some time reviewing those and others after I write down some of the serial numbers and markings off of both pieces. I did not have much time to do that between last night and leaving for work this morning.

As fall as cleaning the cosmoline off, I've had success in the past just using a stiff brush and a bucket of gasoline.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> BFF and GCP, thanks for the links. I'll have to spend some time reviewing those and others after I write down some of the serial numbers and markings off of both pieces. I did not have much time to do that between last night and leaving for work this morning.
> 
> As fall as cleaning the cosmoline off, I've had success in the past just using a stiff brush and a bucket of gasoline.


I've had pretty good luck by just putting all the metal parts in a black trash bag and leave it in the sun an hour or so. Softens that stuff up..


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Those are indeed some great historic gifts!


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Both are poor guns. Will be glad to give you scrap value. I have a 1955 FN, basically the same gun. Shoots great and is super reliable. The enfields make great deer guns and are very robust. I would recommend taking your friends out for some steak


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

The No 4 Smle is possibly the best of the lee Enfield's depending on the condition of the bore are real battle rifles of the late 1940's the sights are superior to any off the previous in my NSHO. and with sufficient training people will be sure your using a semiauto.
A few years ago I saw a guy shoot one at a counter sniper match out to 800 yards on steel targets. he had to work hard at farther than 500 yards but under he was like a metronome and he got quite a few of the long shots! As well.
I'm thinking the 1922 is a .32 acp ? I would think the Nazi markings will make it worth more as a collector than a shooter and good for trading toward your favorite American arms.
But I know just enough on that to go find one of the knowledgeable guys at a gun show.
Dutch


----------



## bryant (Aug 8, 2014)

Here's a little about the Browning FN :
The German production started in the 1940's with parts already made pre-war. These were marked with the 613 acceptance stamp. Their serial numbers started at 20,000 and only about 5000 were made. They are rare and high quality, so they are sought after by collectors.

From about 25,000 until about 57,000 (5/41-12/41) they used the WaA103 acceptance mark. These again are pre-war parts and show a very high quality.

From 12/41 until the end of the war they used the WaA140 acceptance mark. Serial numbers went from 57,000 to about 220,000 (5/43). These were wartime production and the quality was not as high as the earlier Nazi pistols.

From that time on, they used a letter suffix on the serial numbers. They ran blocks of 100,000 with the same suffix, starting with the letter A. This ran through the letter B (about 200,000 pistols) and then they stopped marking the slide, frame and barrel with the full sn and began using abbreviated serial numbers (either the last 3 or last 4 digits of the sn) on the slide and barrel and only marked the frame with the full serial number.

These were made in .32, 9mm corto (.380) and 9mm


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I own both (no Nazi markings) A note about the Browning, they have rather brittle firing pins. Basically its an updated 1910 with a larger magazine and longer barrel for police use. Well made reliable and copied by at least one company (Turkish I think) Not especially valuable, $200 is likely top dollar. Interesting you have a #4 I luv mine and have a few. The rear sights sort of set them apart functionally. Where its made matters a little more, condition matters the most. I've seen them as high as $1500 here but $400-600 is more common. Spike bayonet or blade?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A version of the SMLE is still in use by Canadian Rangers in the Arctic but will be soon replaced with a Sako. One of those will command a high dollar for a while around here. Here's a news article about the replacement.
http://ottawacitizen.com/news/natio...s-the-new-sako-rifle-for-the-canadian-rangers


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ross said:


> A version of the SMLE is still in use by Canadian Rangers in the Arctic but will be soon replaced with a Sako. One of those will command a high dollar for a while around here. Here's a news article about the replacement.
> http://ottawacitizen.com/news/natio...s-the-new-sako-rifle-for-the-canadian-rangers


I really like that Sako CNRR canadian national ranger rifle I would have 2 different changes to that gun 

I would make the laminate stock charcoal grey and drab green and I would add a threaded muzzle just past the front sight , with a thread on muzzle device that better protects the muzzle from damage , snow or mud from plugging the barrel leaving the option of suppressor use 

it looks very very similar to the Ruger gun site carbine


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I know the Ruger was considered but all military small weapons in Canada are made by Colt here under license. Ruger wasn't willing to grant that license if the rumours are right. Trials were done by the people who will use them under real world conditions, so I presume they got what they need. The Rangers are a militia unit very different from their southern counter parts. More like the coast guard than a fighting unit. They do patrol and are a search and rescue element and are the main boots on the ground to show the flag and maintain sovereignty. The rifle is first and foremost for self protection from Polar bears and wolves. The three main Arctic issues ( from a sovereignty position) are the NW passage being Canadian and not an international waterway ( American claim this for their ships but not Russian or Chinese ships) Russian encroachment on the Continental shelf, and the Danes for similar claims around Hans Island.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

The little guide on the rear of the frame that the slide rides on will sometimes have an issue. During the nazi era, some of the metal was not treated properly and the little guide will bend back causing the slide to lock up. Great little guns.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Personally unless you just have a great 'need' I'd leave the #4 as is. A new in the grease WWII is a great conversion and collection piece.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

SCORE !. Good for you!


----------

